# Format has spoiled my hardrive



## Angellothefox (Nov 22, 2014)

Yesterday 21.11.2014 the computer wanted me to format my external hardrive I said no but It did not let me use it untill I said yes.

 So it was ether have all the stuff and not accsess it or have it formatted and accsess it.
The only problem was it deleated all my files like.
my music my stories my videos even my brony and furry realeted art!

My hardrive is a Imaga hardrive.
Please if anyone knows how to get the dater at I lost from the format back into the hardrive that would be most appreciated
So any suggestions and no! the files are not in the recycling bin!
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

Why would you let it format your drive? Formatting wipes out everything. However as long as you haven't copied any files to the drive since then, you might be able to use a recovery program to save your files.
seriously you could of just googled this but here you go

http://lifehacker.com/5237503/five-best-free-data-recovery-tools

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_recovery_software


----------



## all2well (Nov 22, 2014)

> Is there an undo button?



No. You can maybe get somewhere with various storage forensics tools, but don't expect much.

Always tread carefully with storage, as software in those areas has more sharp edges than usual.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

all2well said:


> No. You can maybe get somewhere with various storage forensics tools, but don't expect much.


I've worked with computer forensic tools (e.g. Encase forensic toolkit) and I know once the HDD is formatted, there's nothing you can do to get anything back.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but there is nothing you can do to get anything back, it's forever lost. In the future, keep a backup of your files, and if the computer wants to format then turn it off with the power switch on the front, and take it to a computer repair service, because it more than likely has been infected.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 23, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but there is nothing you can do to get anything back, it's forever lost. In the future, keep a backup of your files, and if the computer wants to format then turn it off with the power switch on the front, and take it to a computer repair service, because it more than likely has been infected.



No. It *IS* possible depending how the OP formatted the  drive. I've recovered files from a formatted hard drive before . This  tool might work http://www.easeus.com/partition-recovery/. However it's a  demo version  
This might work as well and it's open source http://www.diskinternals.com/ntfs-recovery/

If all else fails try google.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Really... That's news to me, although I've not done to much work in data recovery, mostly in investigative analysis. Does formatted data just go to Unallocated space?


----------



## all2well (Nov 23, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> there's nothing you can do to get anything back.



It's very unusual for formatting utilities to write to every byte on the disk, so in principle if you just clobber your filesystem all the files are still there, just not mapped in any data structure.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, but this sounds more like a virus than a utility and when dealing with a virus all bets are off.


----------



## all2well (Nov 23, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> this sounds more like a virus than a utility



What in the world gives you that impression


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 23, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I've worked with computer forensic tools (e.g. Encase forensic toolkit) and I know once the HDD is formatted, there's nothing you can do to get anything back.





SparkyWolf said:


> ... if the computer wants to format then turn it off with the power switch on the front, and take it to a computer repair service, because it more than likely has been infected.





SparkyWolf said:


> Yeah, but this sounds more like a virus than a utility and when dealing with a virus all bets are off.



Please stop talking.


How old is the external HDD? It might be that the computer could not read it properly due to some error, and wanted to format it thinking that it was a blank disk. Try the tools suggested, and if it's out of warranty (since taking it apart will void the warranty), you could even try removing the drive from its enclosure and connecting to it directly, in case the USB controller is at fault. That's assuming it's not one of those crazy ones that have 2+ disks and a RAID controller inside them. If you have any RL friends who are good at tech stuff, see if you cam bribe them into coming over to have a look.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Agreed, there are utilities available that can recover your lost data. Unfortunately, I am unable to give specifics. Your best bet would be google. Keep in mind though that you need to have a different disk to recover the files to. The util does not restore the files as they were. It will read them. You could overwrite the files you are trying to recover if you use the same disk. Stay away from Norton stuff. I believe Piriform makes an awesome utility, and that is as much as I can give you. Probably said too much already. Anyways, best of luck.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

@OP where you able to save your files?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 25, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I've worked with computer forensic tools (e.g. Encase forensic toolkit) and I know once the HDD is formatted, there's nothing you can do to get anything back.





SparkyWolf said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but there is nothing you can do to get anything back, it's forever lost. In the future, keep a backup of your files, and if the computer wants to format then turn it off with the power switch on the front, and take it to a computer repair service, because it more than likely has been infected.





SparkyWolf said:


> Really... That's news to me, although I've not done to much work in data recovery, mostly in investigative analysis. Does formatted data just go to Unallocated space?



What in the hell are you talking about?  Even basic consumer data recovery tools can recover 99% of the data from a formatted hard drive.  Unless the drive gets ZEROED, which would take HOURS (depending on the drive size and write speed), it's all basically there as unindexed bits.  It'd take some time for the software to manually dig through every sector to find all the files, but if it's not been overwritten, it's pretty much recoverable.

GetDataBack would readily do this task.  https://www.runtime.org/data-recovery-software.htm


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

I just love it when a OP asks for help, and then never responds back..


----------



## Angellothefox (Dec 1, 2014)

STOP NOW STOP SUGESTING!!!!!

I took it to the computer guys and they fixed it for a fee of Â£20 + Â£5 = Â£25
I was lucky.

The first thing I checked was to see if my porn was still there
Next thing to see if anything else was on there It seems like nothing has been taken off.
It was saved in a foulder with my second name on it and when I opend it everything was there hallalulay! 
Well at least I think everything.
It is hard to say my external hardrive is like a mini internet.
Thanks for your suggestons next time it says it I will ctrl alt and deleat the blitter and if that dose not work
Ill get my mummy
Things tend to mend when mummy stairs at them!

Thankyou everyfur for all of your suggestions


----------



## all2well (Dec 1, 2014)

This entire thread just makes me unreasonably angry


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

all2well said:


> This entire thread just makes me unreasonably angry



There is really is no reason to be angry all2well. 

@Op
I'm happy that you where able to save your files.


----------

